# BBC scifi website to close...



## dwndrgn (Jun 28, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 28, 2005)

what a bummer! 

I suppose its a testament to their work that folks from Florida logged onto them, though


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 29, 2005)

It's like watching books burning.


----------

